# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  smješna igrica s embrijima umjesto lemmingsa

## klara

Baš sam se nasmijala kad sam ovo našla. 
http://hr.freeonlinegames.com/advent...yo-escape.html

----------

